# Trading Academy with Prospective Employment?



## Earthrock (9 January 2013)

I'm wondering if there is any trading academy with prospective employment beside Aliom trading academy which is ran by Aliom Capital. 

However I recently heard numerous negative feedbacks regarding to Aliom Capital. I'm now looking for the other fund managing firms which also runs a trading course with prospective employment. 

Had anyone been to the 6 weeks trading course in Aliom Trading Academy?


----------



## CanOz (9 January 2013)

Propex


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (9 January 2013)

Earthrock said:


> I'm wondering if there is any trading academy with prospective employment beside Aliom trading academy which is ran by Aliom Capital.
> 
> However I recently heard numerous negative feedbacks regarding to Aliom Capital. I'm now looking for the other fund managing firms which also runs a trading course with prospective employment.
> 
> Had anyone been to the 6 weeks trading course in Aliom Trading Academy?






CanOz said:


> Propex




lol, try

Gumnut Academy of Rogues,

GAR.

Give over for gawds sake, these "academies" are out to fleece punters not pay them wages. 

gg


----------



## jonafern (27 January 2013)

Earthrock said:


> However I recently heard numerous negative feedbacks regarding to Aliom Capital. I'm now looking for the other fund managing firms which also runs a trading course with prospective employment.
> 
> Had anyone been to the 6 weeks trading course in Aliom Trading Academy?




I've done the course. I wouldn't take negative feedback from whirlpool users that haven't done the course too seriously if that is your source.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (27 January 2013)

jonafern said:


> I've done the course. I wouldn't take negative feedback from whirlpool users that haven't done the course too seriously if that is your source.




It is horses for courses I guess.

http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/archive/1764158

The GAR ( Gumnut Gallery of Rogues ) is operating from Charters Towers this weekend

http://www.goldfieldashes.com.au/

The cricket is good, the beer is cold, the girls are heavenly and all is right with the world.

And the Academy is oversubscribed.

We ( myself and the summa laude graduates ) will recommence interviews for new marks ( sorry students ) on 28th January 2013, at the Ross Island Hotel.

gg


----------

